# Picked new car - been shafted??



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Morning all,

Picked up brand new Audi TT coupe 1.8 TFSI black edition. Didn't have sat nav as standard. I couldn't imagine having VC without Sat Nav. It was a deal breaker. Dealer told me they could retrofit sat Nav fro £1500. Same price as tech pack. So i asked them if all the hardware of the tech pack be available. I was told no to phone box as it was factory fitted. But i was assured audi connect and sim card slot option will be available. Got my car on friday. No sim card slot on MMI. No audi connect in the options on VC. Very disappointed and annoyed. As it was late in the day, the sales person said he would find out from techies on monday. What are the options. Will they be able to get audi connect working in the car. Reading bytes thread I know it can be done using VCDs. I have no experience of it. Not bothered about not having sim card slot as i will just tether from phone. What should i do if Audi comes back to say they cant do it?


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

That's disappointing. Just from searching Audi's approved used listings there is confusion over what description dealers use for the nav (both the title over the icon and the full description when you click on it). Mine was advertised with Phone Box and it isn't there.

I would try negotiating with the garage to make changes so you get your Connect option. They are also clearly profiteering with the charge for retro fitting as both SatNav System and HazzyDayz charge less. Some dealers use these. Not sure if Richter Sport (the ABT people) do nav on the TT. And you're paying the same for less functionality it seems.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

CipherTT said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Picked up brand new Audi TT coupe 1.8 TFSI black edition. Didn't have sat nav as standard.


Did they lead you to believe it would have it?

If so you can simply reject the car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why would you believe it had satnav or even a pair of front firing machine guns for that matter... the online tools and materials are very descriptive as to what you get as standard for each and every model.did you do your research?

Dealer retrofit might be more expensive to the point above but it's legal. The licenced software is paid for by Audi as are the map updates going forward for 3 years, rather than the other route....

Just order a replacement with all the option needed/wanted and move on. Strike a deal with the dealer and up the engine maybe too.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't think the last two posters read the op's post correctly. He knew the car did not have sat nav, paid the £1500 that the tech pack would have cost for a retro fit and was lead to believe that that £1500 would also get him the connect and the sim slot - which it did not.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

He's ordered a NEW car and no nav is a deal breaker he said.. 
Regardless, answer is easy... sell the car, agree a deal with the dealer and get the options you want from the get go....

I also seem to recall those that were fitted by dealers don't get connect, but I'd have to look for the thread.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Surely Audi connect is a software update. People have been able to do it on Byte and Bit thread. I have been told i should have 3 year subscription which can be sorted through the dealer. I love the car, its great and brand new. I chose a car which the dealer had rather than order from factory which is a wait of 14 weeks. I have already registered with my personalised number plate. Only found out about the Audi connect and sim slot when he was doing the handover of the car. I had asked about smartphone interface. Initially they said it was factory order and cant be retrofitted which is not true as i found out on a Audi website that they can retrofit. The techies in this dealership don,t seem to be knowledgeable. Sales person has emailed Audi directly and is waiting for a response. Worse case scenario I can insist he does the smartphone interface for free. But i cant understand why Audi connect cant be installed?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

On the TT (not so on other models) the dealer can't retro smartphone without satnav high - that's just their rules.. and then apple want their lbs of fleash in terms of licences too for crapplay.

The subscription is registration on the Audi systems and dates on your VC (which you can see), you might get connect when those registration are made/updated 9no bets on that however) I'd still look to move the car and get the options wanted with a deal...


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> He's ordered a NEW car and no nav is a deal breaker he said..
> Regardless, answer is easy... sell the car, agree a deal with the dealer and get the options you want from the get go....
> 
> I also seem to recall those that were fitted by dealers don't get connect, but I'd have to look for the thread.


Nope, he doesn't say he ORDERED a new car, so I expect he bought a new stock one that didn't have sat nav fitted, hence why he asked his dealer to retrofit it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ordered/bought - if it's a deal breaker "I" wouldn't "buy", so semantics... i always check what I'm buying spec wise!
Doesnt change anything, no retro for SMI without nav and the other thread said the same no connectivity... comes down to what connect brings you personally as to the next move.

from the other thread 
"Ok so I got a reply from Audi today. They only do one version of navigation on the mk3 TT so it will be the same high line nav as if you spec'd it at build. No other tech pack additions though for that price just the sat nav, so no connect or anything like that."


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

I looked at doing the same thing with the retrofit but in the end settled for a car with connect from the factory.

The dealer told me that only the SATNAV could be added and not the rest of the connect options. (I guess with the sim card slot included).

Without the SIM slot you can't have accurate real time traffic updates, which are pretty useful, though the rest of audi Connect isn't really.

If the dealer said they will retrofit Audi Connect then they're lying and you can reject the car if it means that much to you, if they said they would fit the satnav then they aren't as that's all they can do.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

CipherTT said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Picked up brand new Audi TT coupe 1.8 TFSI black edition. Didn't have sat nav as standard. I couldn't imagine having VC without Sat Nav. It was a deal breaker. Dealer told me they could retrofit sat Nav fro £1500. Same price as tech pack. So i asked them if all the hardware of the tech pack be available. I was told no to phone box as it was factory fitted. But i was assured audi connect and sim card slot option will be available. Got my car on friday. No sim card slot on MMI.


So let me get this right before I'm again accused of not reading/understanding the op's post.

You bought the car from an Audi dealer.

At the point of sale, or before, they told you they could retrofit what you wanted, in fact you stated "assured"

But now they're saying you cant have it?

You have been miss sold, simple as that, demand a refund.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

If you're not 100% happy, tell them to shove it and refuse the car.

The first TTS I ordered (this was my mk2) turned up without rear parking sensors and BOSE, both options I'd paid for. I refused the car, much to the embarrassment of the sales rep and despite all kinds of excuses or offers to refund/retofit. I ended up waiting another 4 weeks to get a TTS in the right spec, which they managed to divert away from another dealer.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd reject if I wasn't 100% happy. It's too much £££ not be getting it right.

When I was looking for a MarkII I placed an order for an existing unregistered car close to what I wanted but I regretted it almost immediately and cancelled the following day.

Less than two weeks later I was invited back in and surprise, surprise the cancelled car was there with my private reg on it.

Apparently they thought if I saw it in the flesh I'd change my mind back, pay and drive it away.

I walked out and ended up getting a better discount on a factory order.

Sure I had to wait but it was better in the long run.

Full price for 1/2 the kit sounds harsh.

Put yourself first and only compromise if you want and it works for you not the dealer.

Good Luck!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Agree with others, i would have checked the car spec was as ordered and as expected and if not dont sign the docs/reject.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks guys for all the input. Brand new stock with tech pack not available anywhere. Next option factory order, but will have to wait 14 weeks. I have sold my car. So its a problem. Did get good discount on the car. Sales person is a lovely guy however not very knowledgeable. Lets see what transpires with a conversation with sales guy tmr


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd push them to just refund some of the £1500. It's not possible to retrofit Audi Connect without replacing the head unit.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

CipherTT said:


> Thanks guys for all the input. Brand new stock with tech pack not available anywhere. Next option factory order, but will have to wait 14 weeks. I have sold my car. So its a problem. Did get good discount on the car. Sales person is a lovely guy however not very knowledgeable. Lets see what transpires with a conversation with sales guy tmr


i cant deal with salespeople who dont know their product.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Cipher are you able to say where you bought it? There is a thread somewhere for dealer reviews. Always stick to facts though.


----------

